# Weird whisker, or what?



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

All dogs have a single whisker on their cheek. It's only prickly cos it's been shaved and is growing back. Look on the other side too, there'll be one there, or at least the 'nodule' from one! They also have one in the 'V' of their jaw/chin too.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hahaha. No fair laughing at the newbie! Can you tell Beau is our first dog? I honestly had no idea. All dogs?

So should I just try clip it shorter, or is that asking for trouble?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, trim it if you want to. 

I'm trying to find a photo showing it on another dog... might have to take one. lol!

They also have them back from the corner of the mouth too.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

No, what you said makes perfect sense. I did check his other side after I found this one, but I couldn't detect anything. On the other hand, he was done cooperating by then, and I might have missed it.

Funny, I've wondered in the past how it affects the dog when we routinely shave off the softer white whiskers down on the sides of the muzzle. Those things must be there for a reason . . .


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

dog whiskers aren't as sensitive as cats, and while they do use them somewhat, we've domesticated them to such a point that they're not used to the extent they would be by a wild animal, so I've never had an issue with it personally...


----------

